# Cube AIM Hardtail Rahmen - 14 Zoll   -   NEU



## MarcWeis (15. Juni 2009)

Ich biete auf ebay einen neuen Cube Rahmen an. Er ist neu und mit dabei sind Steuersatz, Schaltauge und Sattelklemme. Weitere Beschreibung siehe Link.

http://cgi.ebay.de/CUBE-Hardtail-Ra...tQ5fRadsportQ5fFahrradteileQQsalenotsupported


----------

